
Tiller––a minimal and seamless device for tracking your time - adeperio
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/858670600/tillera-minimal-and-seamless-device-for-tracking-y
======
adeperio
Hi, I'm Tony (founder at Tiller)

Just wanted to mention a product we are currently launching on Kickstarter:

Time tracking is a pain, and timesheets are not fun. But having good time
tracking is something that a lot of developers, engineers, coders, freelancers
and digital agencies need. So Tiller was built to address some of the key
problems that we found people have with tracking their time:

\- We would forget to start and stop our timers.

\- When we remembered, it was kind of a pain to do it requiring lots of
interactions.

\- Most products we tried would take us out of our natural work flow.

Tiller is a new hardware device that plugs into your computer to help track
your tasks. Tap it, and it’ll start timing you. Tap again, and it’ll stop.
Spin the wheel on top, and a minimal interface will pop up on screen, letting
you scroll from one task (say “emails”) to the next (maybe “writing” or
“coffee”).

By having a physical device on your desk that you can interact with rather
than interrupting your current workflow, and also as a subtle presence on your
desk, we think Tiller can help alleviate some of the common problems that
people have when they need to track their time.

We are currently launching on Kickstarter, so if Tiller looks like something
useful to you take a look at our KS campaign page!

